# Oak Island report?



## okifish (Jun 8, 2013)

Heading to Oak Island tomorrow with the family. Staying just past Ocean Crest Pier. Any report on how the surf fishing has been?


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

No, been wondering the same. Haven't heard any reports down that way in a few weeks. Good luck let us know how you did.
Tight lines moose :beer:


----------



## dbigsby (Feb 16, 2004)

I fished several days last week. I didn't try on the beach because of wind and high surf early in the week but fished the point several times. Lots of finger mullet running in the surf. Caught a few flounder, blues and spanish.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Where exactly is the point?


----------



## dbigsby (Feb 16, 2004)

West end. Lockwood Folly inlet.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok that's what I thought. But wasn't sure.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

Fishing has been piss poor for years , NC just doesn't have a clue about fisheries management , the only State that still allows unrestricted gill netting and trawling in all inshore fish nursery areas .

When i fish other States the fishing is easy by comparison. SC Sportsmen wrote about how bad it was across the State line , they said if you catch 8 fish in SC you will be extremely lucky to catch 2 in NC . They are exactly right , The National Fisherman Magazine even wrote about how bad NC fishing was .

It's sad , really sad . Anybody who thinks the fishing is good in this State clearly does not know what good fishing is , things got to change fast , most think it's too late , Flounder were considered in bad shape 8 years ago and MFS did nothing , two fisheries scientist's quit and walked out of the the meeting last time things were discussed and again NC decided to do nothing. It was determined the NC flounder were in terrible shape 8 years ago and nothing was done , commercial lobby was at fault for voting to do nothing by the way , don't let anyone tell you different .


----------



## enoman (May 24, 2015)

herb said:


> Fishing has been piss poor for years , NC just doesn't have a clue about fisheries management , the only State that still allows unrestricted gill netting and trawling in all inshore fish nursery areas .
> 
> When i fish other States the fishing is easy by comparison. SC Sportsmen wrote about how bad it was across the State line , they said if you catch 8 fish in SC you will be extremely lucky to catch 2 in NC . They are exactly right , The National Fisherman Magazine even wrote about how bad NC fishing was .
> 
> It's sad , really sad . Anybody who thinks the fishing is good in this State clearly does not know what good fishing is , things got to change fast , most think it's too late , Flounder were considered in bad shape 8 years ago and MFS did nothing , two fisheries scientist's quit and walked out of the the meeting last time things were discussed and again NC decided to do nothing. It was determined the NC flounder were in terrible shape 8 years ago and nothing was done , commercial lobby was at fault for voting to do nothing by the way , don't let anyone tell you different .


you are right all the way. and to make matters worse we let people gig all the flounder they can stick. never see a wildlife officer at night. know a guy gigged over 200 lbs sunday night. you can go by the ramp at wrightsville beach about 10 pm and the lot is completely full.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

And North Carolina being one of the most productive estuary systems on the east coast....shameful.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

enoman said:


> you are right all the way. and to make matters worse we let people gig all the flounder they can stick. never see a wildlife officer at night. know a guy gigged over 200 lbs sunday night. you can go by the ramp at wrightsville beach about 10 pm and the lot is completely full.



Thats exactly right , that infuriates me , i run into a lot of gigger's since i fish at night with one rod and reel , they stick anything , i said to one guy, that ones definitely short , he says "oh, i stick everything " if it's really short and not worth eating i will just flick it off my gig and sharks will always eat it once they smell blood . 

Just mind boggling .


The State has such great water and fish habitat , there is ridiculous amounts of bait during the warmer parts of the year , it's so sad when you think how it should be or could be .


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

The fishing has been really bad at the point this year, at least for me. Only one keeper flounder and I fish Oak Island a lot. All the too small spot you want. I'm assuming these are the fish that get fit through the nets. The other day I had to real in because the net boat was gonna cross my line . I spend a lot of money every year on hotel rooms , bait and tackle and going out to eat at Oak Island. How can a few people destroy the fishery for thousands of recreational fisherman? Its starting to look like I will be taking the family somewhere else.


----------



## dbigsby (Feb 16, 2004)

That is bad to hear. I fish at the point a lot, but only on the weekends. I haven't seen any nets then. I have done fairly well on flounder,trout, and Spanish. Nets will sure put a stop to that.


----------

